# State convention



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

I was just at the mta convention last weekend in Bemidji. There's some great stuff there! If you other beginning trappers can make it to a convention I suggest you do. I spent half a day watching the NAFA guy put up fur. He could tell you everything about fur and what the fashion people want. I had no idea cutting the front legs short on a bobcat could mean a loss of $150 and it's really interesting why otter prices were so high. 
I spent $250 pretty much crossing out everything on my list and hitting the $500 total mark but with a lot more traps than 18. This fall is going to be awesome!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep, that's why alot of guys here suggest trappers attend the conventions. ALOT of good info to be had there.

lol, not sure about the otter prices though......I thought (we don't have a season, so I don't really follow them) they went down the tubes, but what kind of proces were you told?

Hope you have a great season!
Smitty


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

He said a few years back people were suckering chinese priest into thinking they were sea otters and they were paying like 300 for them but now the prices are back under 100 like $50-60.


----------

